# Aarrgghh!! Mprotector & Antivirxp2008 Removal



## catrains (Jul 27, 2008)

I have managed to get the antivirxp2008 and mprotector on my pc...not sure how, all i know is that it is there...i have uninstalled it, which wasn't easy...and i have searched the registry for it and deleted it, i have searched all files for it...i still have the screensaver that says "threat detected" blah, blah....the pc keeps restarting itself...if anything, it is a nuisance...unfortunately there is no restore point to go back to...for some reason it was turned off...how do i get rid of it? i downloaded another program to get rid of it, but it wants me to pay to remove it after the scan...if there is one out there that i do not have to pay for in order to remove this, i would be willing to do that...i am pretty technical with a computer, so any advanced info that i can get would be ok, too...please help!
My OS is XP.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Check these sites.

http://www.removeonline.com/remove-antivirus-xp-2008-antivirusxp2008-removal-instructions/

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/malware-removal/remove-malwareprotector2008

Those programs are ugly, if worst comes to worst don't be afraid to reformat your PC.


----------



## catrains (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the links...what do you mean by re format?


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

You might have to wipe everything clean and start over again.

If you have your Windows cd and cd-key for it, then google "how to reformat windows xp"


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi catrains. Most infections can be taken out with a little patience and without the need to format.

I recommend that you follow our 5 Step process outlined here:

*IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help*

After running through all the steps, please post the requested logs in the HijackThis Log Help section of the forum

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.


----------

